# Martin Savannah quiver



## Finch (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking to get a selway quick detatch quiver for my newly acquired Savannah but read a post on another forum where someone said because the limbs are a little wider than most longbows that I would need the recurve model. Just wondering if anyone would know if the longbow model would work as the quiver I am looking to purchase is used and for a longbow.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 2, 2017)

I am not sure but I used a Mini-Boa on my Savannah I had and I liked it fine.  Got it from 3Rivers.


----------



## Finch (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 4, 2017)

Big Jim adjustable bow quiver will work


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 6, 2017)

Trust me when I tell you that the eagles flight quivers are way better than the selway. They are lighter and look way better plus they will fit any size limbs. Look of there up site and order direct from them. Dendy uses them too and loves them. Also big Jim's are good too. The selway are heavy


----------



## Finch (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks. I've been looking at the eagles flight quiver and they are nice. Do they have grippers for small diameter carbon shafts?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 6, 2017)

Selways are heavy. Unless it has the totem, or is a three piece, I can't get an eagle flight to stay in place on my bows, until I modify the attachment system.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2017)

I have used the selway.....to heavy and bulky. I have used the Eagles flight.... way lighter and not near as bulky and is a darn good quiver. I have looked at Big Jim's and they are on line with the Eagles flight in every way. I would say jims or eagles flight.


----------

